# Short Circuit Calculation Software



## Volts006 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a contract coming up where we have to do a short circuit calulation study, which has to be done a computer software. Anyone have any suggestions for software?


----------



## Art (Jan 19, 2007)

qms006 said:


> I have a contract coming up where we have to do a short circuit calulation study, which has to be done a computer software. Anyone have any suggestions for software?


talk to some vendors...

Allen-Bradley

Square D

they may have something available that they use to do the calcs for sizing equipment


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 19, 2007)

We use SKM for short circuit and arc flash, but thats because we do so many government jobs and thats what they like. It's a good program, only problem is, it's crazy expensive.

Chaos


----------



## Frontier05 (Jan 20, 2007)

qms006 said:


> I have a contract coming up where we have to do a short circuit calulation study, which has to be done a computer software. Anyone have any suggestions for software?





If all you need are short circuit cals and it's not a huge project, you really don't need to spend $10+ grand on SKM or EDSA type software. As chaosiscash said, it's crazy expensive. Now if you need to do breaker coordination, thats another story.

You can even do short circuit cals by hand if needed and keep for your records. There are excel s.c programs out there that are even free. I do use skm and edsa now and then, but I also grabbed short circuit programs free from places like Bussman.com or ec&amp;m.com before Naturally, it would be best to do a hand calc to verify the free programs work like it should. If it needs to be a s.c study on the drawings, you can easily make up a excel spread sheet for all panels on the system.


----------



## theplayer (Jun 14, 2007)

I know this is months late but ETAP is what we use.


----------



## trainee (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll throw in a vote for CYME, altho SKM and ETAP which have been mentioned before are good tools also. They're all expensive so if you have time to model your system, it's technically possible to do it in Matlab as well.


----------



## Mike (May 27, 2009)

I use the Powamaster software.

See www.reticmaster.com and www.powaconsult.com.br


----------



## Ahmed Hamdy (Jul 29, 2009)

Free software to make short circuit analysis &amp; size electrical component

- ABB , DocWin Software . It is free but not avilable online, you have to ask it from ABB in your area

- Schneider , Ecodial . It is free Ver 3.x &amp; demo for ver 4.x , see www.soft.schneider-electric.com/myecodialS.htm

- Avilable also for moller &amp; siemens , check the web site

regards


----------



## elec engr (Aug 2, 2009)

Lots in the Market. Schneider has a best one. google search will give you many good vendors.


----------



## surag1982 (Aug 30, 2009)

elec engr said:


> Lots in the Market. Schneider has a best one. google search will give you many good vendors.


Yes, u r right Schneider is having good, I am looking for free calculated study of power system incl. (Power flow, load flow, short circuit and mainly co-ordiation). If any one pls. have it guide me...

Email: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Elecon (Jan 26, 2011)

I have used SKM and ery happy with it. It takes time to understand the input, but once you have single line reflectec in SKM, every thing is EASY..You can buy different modules such as TMS and arc flash and grounding etc. i was trained at their Manhattan beach facility in CA for five days so it worked out for me. Great tech support also. I recommend it.


----------



## Ash1 (Feb 18, 2011)

I used SKM for several years and was very frustrated with the crashes and incorrect results. Finally our company decided to look for a new program and we asked around and most consulting companies recommended ETAP to us. What a difference! ETAP is by far the suprior software for power system design and analysis. Don't waste your time or money on SKM. We have been very happy with ETAP and their engineering support. The training program at their ETAP center in Irvine and Houston is one of the best technical trainings that I have attended. Download their demo and you see what I mean.


----------



## Ash1 (Feb 18, 2011)

I used SKM for several years and was very frustrated with the crashes and incorrect results. Finally our company decided to look for a new program and we asked around and most consulting companies recommended ETAP to us. What a difference! ETAP is by far the suprior software for power system design and analysis. Don't waste your time or money on SKM. We have been very happy with ETAP and their engineering support. The training program at their ETAP center in Irvine and Houston is one of the best technical trainings that I have attended. Download their demo and you see what I mean.


----------

